# 40g breeder help



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok so like title says I have a 40g breeder tank that I wanted to do a reef tank but after suiting down and really outline it it is going to be to much for to handle my self. So I wanted to get some ideas on a fash water set up. Including filter setups. I think I might wasn't to have a couple of angels ,rams. Not really sure. I figured probably planting a few easy plants. Please some suggestions on what you would do with a40g breeder tank. 36x18x16


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

First I'd say you are wise to think twice about the reef tank. A reef tank can be stunning with the right care but when rushed into often just look sad. 

The tank I got most comments on had a big bit of wood and some river stones and was planted with Java Moss, Java Fern and Anubias. It was really easy and looked great. 

As for fish I'd say find out what fish you really like that you can have in that size tank and what setup they need and then see what tank mates you can have with that fish.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Got any pics of that tank I can see


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Id make it a planted tank with small fish to add movement. Small fish such as Rasboras, neon tetras, or grene tetras. But thats me.*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe a nice school of Black Phantom Tetras and Bleeding Heart Tetras then a nice size school of cories and a couple of Long Finned L-144 Plecos.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

how does java moss,java fern,a couple banana plants,& anarcharis as my fast growing plant sound for my plants? Is that a good mix? I would also be throwing in some drift wood. My other question is about how many of each plants should I use? Our should I just buy the low light start plant set from the dr sight Aquatic Plants for Freshwater Aquariums: Aquarium Plant Pack - Standard and if so since I have a 40g would I be fine with the 30g spec or should I go with the 55g spec?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I dont believe the Java Fern and Moss are fast growing plants the Anacharis is along with Watersprite, Hornwort and some others. I like this site when looking up different plants.

PlantGeek.net - Plant Guide


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey archer I know that java moss and fern was slow growing. I just ment that the anarchais was gonna be my fast growing plant since I read some where I should have fast and slow growing plants. I was also looking at substrate. Is this a good one.i was looking at the peace river. Either about 2" (about 60or 80 lbs lbs of that alone i figure) or 1"of peat moss and 1" of the peace river stuff

Freshwater Aquarium Substrate: CaribSea Instant Aquarium Tropical Aquarium Substrate


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Y does my link keep disappearing and linking to that fresh water thing instead of my link its getting annoying.i fixed it 3 times


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Are you copying and pasteing from the address bar


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am useing Safe T Sorb Safe T Sorb Oil Absorbent, 40 lb. - 0800989 | Tractor Supply Company with a little ECO and Flourite mixed in and a friend of mine is useing Safe T Sorb over top of peat moss and getting great results.

This is mine









This is a link to my friends tank
Debs 450g planted tank - Michigan Aquatic Plant Group


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

What made you use that archer? I would have been scarred to try that. Would think it would suck up all my water. But I guess since its a 100% natural clay its safe. So what kind of peat moss can I use just anything or is there some I should stay away from.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

There are people that even use kitty litter but when I tried it it turned too mush. This is what I would use and I think you only need like an inch then the floor dry.

Peat Moss - Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

One of the things I like about Java Moss, Java Fern and Anubias is that you don't have to have substrate. They will grow right on the wood (you might need to tie them down to start with) or in normal fish tank gravel and hey do ok with lower light levels than a lot of plants. There are lots of more challenging setups with great results too It all depends on how fancy you want to get.


----------

